# Glass Runners



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

I have just started to make my viv stack, there will be 8 vivs in all so as you can imagine I want to try and keep the costs down where possible. One of the biggest expenses seem to be the glass runners. They are neary £10 a pair n B&Q and they are all the same size (rather than top and bottom) on ebay they are around £7-£8 per viv. I have asked in my local small DIY store and they dont do any. Ive also had a peek on google but had no joy. Does any one have any other ideas??

Tanya xxxx


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

ive just had to buy 28ft of runners aswell. got mine of pollywogs i think. viv builder and dart frogs have them too.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

just had to get mine from B&Q as well (for 10 vivs) it sure puts the price up....... mind you I am dreading the quote for the glass 1


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

my glass has just cost £120 for toughened at trade price. not to bad


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

got mine from Pollywog too as there the only ones who do white runners, as for B&Q and homebase, there well expensive.


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

What sort of postage does Pollywog charge, I tried signing in to find out but it kep saying error. ARRRGGHHH!!!!
Tanya xxxx


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

can't remember sorry. can you email them to find out?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

£5.90 "best way" postage


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

right got my runners, cost of postage was £5.90 "best way" thats the only postage provided.

got it and the actual cost of postage was £2.70! So keep that in mind when you order!


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Becky Wheeler said:


> right got my runners, cost of postage was £5.90 "best way" thats the only postage provided.
> 
> got it and the actual cost of postage was £2.70! So keep that in mind when you order!


 
Cheeky Gits!!
So how many did you order? I really need to get some cause we're starting the viv building this weekend (hopefully) I cant believe how expensive they are!
Tanya xx


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

well i ordered:

4 x 4ft bottom white
4 x 4ft top white

Totalling £24! and £5.90 postage


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

Just to let you know that you should be paying around £17 per square meter with a minimum square meterage per piece of 0.3 sqm.

Anything less will be charged at 0.3sqm regardless.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

you can cut this stuff right??? Sorry im simple! lol


----------

